# Black x Extreme Black



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I've borrowed an Extreme Black doe from a friend, to pair with my new Black buck - he carries Extreme. Now, I don't breed Blacks and I wouldn't normally mix Extreme Black with anything, but I need some proper Blacks for my new Siamese line, since they've lost a bit of colour. 
And check this out! Two days old and they are SO DARK! Haha I've never seen anything like it. They're amazing.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice!

Good luck with the Siamese line.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think I have ever had 4 days old babies that were this wiggly before haha. They were actually pretty difficult to get a proper picture of.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

do you think the extreme will give better results in your siamese than the normal?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> do you think the extreme will give better results in your siamese than the normal?


I have seen others use Extreme on Siamese, and they got darker. I wasn't going for Extreme, though. The only proper Black buck I could get my hands on just happened to be a carrier, and the doe I borrowed from my friend is Extreme because she used to breed them. No one around here breeds proper regular blacks (sadly).
I think I till use the lighter pups though, the ones that are only carriers. I haven't completely decided yet, but I don't want to risk the Siamese getting too... sooty? lol I don't know if that's a word.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what you mean by the sooty/muddy ones.I'm just wondering if any improvement to depth of point colour or if the breeding would result in the same or similar.Still even if that is the case it might impact on the body colour as you said.Interesting.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think I know much about it than you do.  So yeah, it'll be interesting to see what actually happens. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy **** these babies are getting difficult to take proper pictures of! Haha. They just refuse to stay still. But they are going to be so beautiful.
One picture from Friday, and three from today.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The babies are 2 weeks old today  They are super lovely. I can no longer tell any real difference between them though, which I am told is the downside to the Extreme gene, when mixing with non-extreme. In my case it's not too important, though.
The first is the female, the rest are males.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow! These are stunning!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They look really fit and vibrant.The main issue with extreme black that I have found so far is very pink/flesh foot pads.I've mostly messed about with them for cross-breeding the same as you so it hasn't mattered too much.I haven't used them for Siamese though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

These were 3 weeks old yesterday, but I wasn't feeling too well, so didn't get around to take pictures. Still a bit dizzy, hence the not so patient pictures this time  They are super squeaky and jumpy, but also very curious and bold. Their dad is the sweetest and most calm mouse I have had in a long time, so I'm hoping they will calm down a bit soon.


























SarahC: Yes, that's something I've noticed too! Not only with these babies, but when judging Extreme Black as well. It's kinda funny. We'll see if it affects my Siamese. I don't plan on using them as a permanent thing, just for a pairing or two. Another reason than colour improvement is that I only have one Sealpoint, and I want more. The 3 others are Bluepoint.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 weeks old yesterday, so here are the last pics for this thread


----------

